# Landis AWOL....???



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

So it seems that Floyd was a no-show at last's night's Criterium in Chaam in the Netherlands and has pulled out of the forthcoming post-tour Grand Prix Jyske Bank crit in Denmark. Several sources here in Europe have noted w/ some alarm that this is all happening after the release of the adverse analytical finding of one TDF rider's A sample. The dutch organiswer has tried w/out success to contact landis and/or Phonak management and is "worried" about what all this means. Also, some speculation as to the announcement of Floyd's necrotic hip during the TDF as a counter-fire being lit in advance of a positive cortisone finding... I'm crossing my fingers that all of this is just speculation and that the adverse A sample finding is just some peleton-fodder rider's. I would really hate to see the TDF podium be mucked up by a failed test!

A+

Philippe


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Say it ain't so Floyd!


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*USA Cycling has not been contacted*

I hope this is true.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060726/ap_on_sp_ot/cyc_tour_de_france_doping_6


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*very small chance it's Landis*

What are the odds? 1 in 144 or 145?

The odds are much better that the incompetent and corrupt anit-doping institutions that cover our sport (and others) will leak the info of the rider well before the B sample is processed.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

mr meow meow said:


> What are the odds? 1 in 144 or 145?


Actually if the reports are true that it is from stage 17, that makes it somewhat likely it is Landis. As the stage winner he would have been one of the few guys tested. I think they typically test 4-6 rider per stage including the stage winner and the yellow jersey holder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

philippec said:


> Also, some speculation as to the announcement of Floyd's necrotic hip during the TDF as a counter-fire being lit in advance of a positive cortisone finding...


I thought the UCI (or whoever) approved Landis for getting two cortisone b/4 the Tour? I don't know how long cortisone remains in the body.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

So it seems that the rider is not of Belgian, French, Italian or Spanish nationality and we have the National Federations of the US and of Australia denying they have been contacted. It also seems that the rider is in the top 10.

So, looking at the General Classification:

1 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak 
2 Oscar Pereiro (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears 
3 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile 
4 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 
5 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 
6 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 
7 Cyril Dessel (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance 
8 Christophe Moreau (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance 
9 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
10 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile 

That leaves us with Kloden or Menchov ... but why has Landis gone AWOL, especially since he was in Chaam on Wednesday morning and seemed to be doing just fine when several locals had breakfast with him...????

The plot sickens....

Philippe


----------



## Belgian biker (Mar 24, 2006)

*Fishy situation ...*

Apparently a Top 10 rider is involved. Official sources confirm that in any case the rider in question isn't of Spanish, Italian, Belgian or French nationality ... Landis' team manager, John Lelangue, was not available for comments. He also left his hotel for urgent medical attention (his hip, according to his team mates who did show up at the crit), although he had breakfast just before with some people for promo and did win the crit in Stiphout the day before. He didn't even warn the organisation of the crit himself, one of his team mates did. 

Which leaves us with Landis, Klöden, Evans, Menchov and Rogers ...


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*you're right*



Dwayne Barry said:


> Actually if the reports are true that it is from stage 17, that makes it somewhat likely it is Landis. As the stage winner he would have been one of the few guys tested. I think they typically test 4-6 rider per stage including the stage winner and the yellow jersey holder.


So on that stage, Landis, Periero and two unknowns were tested. that's 1 in 4...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

philippec said:


> So it seems that the rider is not of Belgian, French, Italian or Spanish nationality and we have the National Federations of the US and of Australia denying they have been contacted. It also seems that the rider is in the top 10.
> 
> So, looking at the General Classification:
> 
> ...


Are these the their nationalities or the countries where their licences are held? Seem to remember several riders having licences from their country of residence rather than nationality.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

In the immortal words (paraphrased) of Murrray Head:

<i>Say it ain't so Floyd, please, say it ain't so
That's not what I wanna hear Floyd
Ain't I got a right to know
Say it ain't so Floyd, please, say it ain't so
I' m sure they're telling us lies Floyd
Please tell us it ain't so

They told us that our hero has played his joker
He doesn't know how to go on
We're clinging to his charm and determined smile 
But the good ol' days have gone

The image and the empire may be falling apart
The money has gotten scarce
One man's word held the country together
But the truth is getting fierce

Say it ain't so Floyd, please, say it ain't so
We pinned our hopes on you Floyd
And they're ruining our show

Ooh babies, don't you think we're gonna get burned
Ooh babies, don't you think we're gonna get burned
we're gonna get turned, we're gonna get learned
Yes, we're gonna get turned, we're gonna get burned
we're gonna get learned, 
Yes,we're gonna get burned
we're gonna get burned, we're gonna get learned
yes, we're gonna get turned, we're gonna get burned</i>

Over the top? Yes! But I have that song looping through my head right now and when I googled the lyrics, I couldn't believe the fit to the current situation.

Say it ain't so Floyd!

(Ironic, but I am finding myself wishing that something bad has happened to Floyd's hip so that his absence can be explained .....)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I'm betting something has gone wrong with the hip, and the damage is worse than we think. Unfortunate timing, though.

At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Are you worried because you have become a fan of Floyd?*

Or is it because of what a mess it will make of the race if the Tour winner is busted ala the Vuelta?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Ho-hum*



botto said:


> Say it ain't so Floyd!


Say it ain't so (insert name here)


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Where are the bookies on this one...*

...and where do you think Daddy Merckx's money is riding now?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Or is it because of what a mess it will make of the race if the Tour winner is busted ala the Vuelta?


Both!! I am a Floyd Fan and I would hate to see the Tour f-cked w/ a busted leader. I really was digging what Floyd did this year and told him so in Paris when ran across him after the finish (me and dozens of others!!)

I'm hoping it's not him.

Philippe


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

philippec said:


> So it seems that Floyd was a no-show at last's night's Criterium in Chaam in the Netherlands and has pulled out of the forthcoming post-tour Grand Prix Jyske Bank crit in Denmark. Several sources here in Europe have noted w/ some alarm that this is all happening after the release of the adverse analytical finding of one TDF rider's A sample. The dutch organiswer has tried w/out success to contact landis and/or Phonak management and is "worried" about what all this means. Also, some speculation as to the announcement of Floyd's necrotic hip during the TDF as a counter-fire being lit in advance of a positive cortisone finding... I'm crossing my fingers that all of this is just speculation and that the adverse A sample finding is just some peleton-fodder rider's. I would really hate to see the TDF podium be mucked up by a failed test!
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe


And you all thought it was his stupid TT position that made him fast, ha!

Saddened but not surprised if it's true. Can't trust those dang menonites!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

EasyRider47 said:


> Do you have that sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach....?
> 
> 
> EasyRider47....(maybe I should sign off....QueasyRider...?)


Me too...I hate it when I have "gut feelings" about these things...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Be kinda ironic if it was Menchov...

I got the bad feeling too though...


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*That sinking feeling just fell off the continental shelf...*

...for me when I read the following:

UCI president Pat McQuaid has refused to confirm whether the rider involved in the positive doping case is Landis, but has told a number of reporters that he is “very angry” with the news and admitted the credibility of the sport is in danger. He is quoted on the Italian Tuttobici website as saying: "It's the worst possible scenario."

Taken from this post by NoÃ«l:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67848


----------



## Belgian biker (Mar 24, 2006)

Speculations continue, as Floyd hasn't reacted yet, nor did his team. It seems as if he's disappeared of the face of the earth. Meanwhile, the UCI stated the involved rider, his team and his national cycling association have been notified. Fact the American association did deny the rider is one of their members, but Landis officially is a member of the Spanish cycling association, so he doesn't hold a racing licence in the US.

CSC meanwhile has denied one of their riders is involved.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

EasyRider47 said:


> the silence from his camp is deafening


What about all the other camps?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...for me when I read the following:
> 
> UCI president Pat McQuaid has refused to confirm whether the rider involved in the positive doping case is Landis, but has told a number of reporters that he is “very angry” with the news and admitted the credibility of the sport is in danger. He is quoted on the Italian Tuttobici website as saying: "It's the worst possible scenario."
> 
> ...


McQuaid's statement pretty much confirms it <i>is</i> Landis -- but bear in mind we are talking about a adverse analytical finding on an "A" sample to be confirmed or negated by a test of the "B" sample. Furthermore, Floyd's absence may be explained by the fact that the "B" sample should be opened and tested in the presence of the rider himself or his representative. I'll keep an eye out for Floyd here in paris since the testing lab is just south of here in the suburbs...

Waaahh!

Philippe


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Belgian biker said:


> Speculations continue, as Floyd hasn't reacted yet, nor did his team. It seems as if he's disappeared of the face of the earth. Meanwhile, the UCI stated the involved rider, his team and his national cycling association have been notified. Fact the American association did deny the rider is one of their members, but Landis officially is a member of the Spanish cycling association, so he doesn't hold a racing licence in the US.
> 
> CSC meanwhile has denied one of their riders is involved.


Pretty sure Spain has also denied any notification from the UCI.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*All the other camps...*



mohair_chair said:


> What about all the other camps?


All the other camps don't have the 2006 Tour de France champion in them. Speculation is reaching fever pitch and they've said nothing. 

I hope this is not going to end up landing on who it appears it will land on. I'm clinging to the hope that much of this is wild rumor and speculation that is baseless and being churned up to sell stories in the press. BUT...it sure looks REALLY bad.

On the other hand, it is giving me some Tour excitement to help tide me over my post Tour withdrawl. 

IF it is Landis I think I will pretty much have had it with pro cycling.

Also, it is "funny" to see all the posts moved out of the Pro Cycling Fourm to the Doping Forum these days. The signal to noise ratio is beginning to be all noise, or all signal...or the two are one and the same...or...Whatever.... 

Sad, sad, sad....


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Direct from Phonak via email release:

"The Phonak Cycling Team was notified yesterday by the UCI of an unusual level of Testosteron/Epitestosteron ratio in the test made on Floyd Landis after stage 17 of the Tour de France.

The Team Management and the rider were both totally surprised of this physiological result.

The rider will ask in the upcoming days for the counter analysis to prove either that this result is coming from a natural process or that this is resulting from a mistake in the confirmation.

In application of the Pro Tour Ethical Code, the rider will not race anymore until this problem is totally clear.

If the result of the B sample analysis confirms the result of the A sample the rider will be dismissed and will then pass the corresponding endocrinological examinations.

Please understand that we cannot at this time give you more detailed comments."


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Tom Arnold

Floyd Landis - Tour de France Champion

Music - Ben Harper

Floyd is still listed as a guest on Jay Leno tomorrow. It is possible he is traveling. I mean going from France to Cali is no small flight. I pray that there is a reason for the silence.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Phonak confirms Landis positive

The Phonak team has confirmed the speculation that Floyd Landis returned a positive A sample after his win in stage 17 of the Tour de France. "The Phonak Cycling Team was notified yesterday by the UCI about an unusual level of Testosterone/Epitestosterone ratio in the test made on Floyd Landis after stage 17 of the Tour de France," said the team in a statement. "The team management and the rider were both totally surprised of this physiological result.

"The rider will ask in the upcoming days for the counter analysis to prove either that this result is coming from a natural process or that this is resulting from a mistake in the confirmation. In application of the Pro Tour Ethical Code, the rider will not race anymore until this problem is totally clear.

"If the result of the B sample analysis confirms the result of the A sample, the rider will be dismissed and will then pass the corresponding endocrinological examinations." 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2006/jul06/jul27news3


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Landis it is!!*

As confirmed by Phonak -- could it be that the "drive" that fueled his ride may have increased his testosterone levels?? He did look pretty aggressive punching the air at the finish that day!

Oh well, let's hope the B-sample does not confirm the A sample finding...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope. See above. It's Floyd. For "abnormally high testosterone levels."

Not AGAIN. What NOW?


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

This sucks.

I'm not terribly surprised that his name was associated w/ this, esp after they said the positive came after stage 17. Conspiracy theorists would say the French are pissed cause a 'merican has won the tour for nearly a decade now and are seeking retribution. I'd just like to hear a plausible explanation, or an admission of guilt - none of this "I didn't do it, but I still can't pass a drug test" nonsense.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*On USA TV*

I just heard it on the USA TV morning news program "Today" that Floyd is implicated. Sure spread fast.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Any idea on how long this will drag out? I would assume the B sample is already tested/being tested now?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

desmo13 said:


> Any idea on how long this will drag out? I would assume the B sample is already tested/being tested now?


Quickly. I think the rider has ~10 days after the A sample to either accept the A sample finding or request the B sample be tested.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess the B sample is being tested in the next day or so. Floyd has the right to be present.

The TV commentators are already tossing Floyd under the bus, which is unfortunate.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

At least it warranted a breaking news alert banner on CNN.com....thats saying something for cycling coverage in the American media, no?


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

it says that American cycling is only covered when an American wins the Tour De France.

CNN is becoming the harbinger of bad news these days. But I still can't watch the Fox News crap and all their Bush-loving...I mean, patriotism is one thing, but blind-trust is quite another...


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

I heard on ESPNEWS (ya ya i know they suck) than Landis was approved by the UCI for cortizone shots during the tour. If this is correct then it makes sense because cortizon shots are known to elevate testosterone levels in the body. IF this is true, it really looks dumb-----the UCI approve this knowing the "sideeffects" and then say he test positive 

IF it's true! I guess we will see


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*but*



mtbykr said:


> I heard on ESPNEWS (ya ya i know they suck) than Landis was approved by the UCI for cortizone shots during the tour. If this is correct then it makes sense because cortizon shots are known to elevate testosterone levels in the body. IF this is true, it really looks dumb-----the UCI approve this knowing the "sideeffects" and then say he test positive
> 
> IF it's true! I guess we will see


If it were the cortizone shots, then why did the abnormal results not show up earlier in the tour?

I'm losing faith in the "professional" aspect of our sport.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

zero85ZEN said:


> Also, it is "funny" to see all the posts moved out of the Pro Cycling Fourm to the Doping Forum these days. The signal to noise ratio is beginning to be all noise, or all signal...or the two are one and the same...or...Whatever....


At this point the two boards could almost be merged...

No matter what the outcome of all of this, it is a very sad day for cycling.


----------

